# Pandora and Caramel



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Pandora was bred, and we think she took. Still kind of hard to tell with her, she has a bit of a belly, kind of looks like she is starting to get a little looser in the udder, but not real sure. She never came back in heat...

She's due 2/20 - 10 weeks and 2 days from yesterday when I took the photo. 









This photo is from 11/27 - 2 weeks ago. She's a pretty & sweet girl. Excited to get babies from her as she's the first doe we've kept from Snow White. So her babies will be 75% Boer <doelings that is>.









Caramel was an oops breeding, and I hope if she is bred that all goes well. She is due on her 1st birthday 2/18. 
She looks loose in the hind end, but hard to tell otherwise right now.


















Caramel is a brat, I adore her though  She's usually my shadow when I go out into the pen, so normally hard to get pictures of her. You'd think she was trained to 'heel' like a dog with the exception of the sitting part :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pandy does look bred to me, not sure on Caramel.  Such pretty girls! I have a big yearling doe due 2/28 and she looks identical to Pandy in the rear. I know she's bred as we did a blood test.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You both!! We're excited about these youngsters.
Caramel is by a beautiful 100% red/white spotted Boer Buck, and her dam is a gold/black spotted/dappled Nubian. She is registered 50% Boer, so whatever she has will be 75% boer. Praying for at least one doeling, but I never get my hopes up!!



Crossroads Boers said:


> Pandy does look bred to me, not sure on Caramel.  Such pretty girls! I have a big yearling doe due 2/28 and she looks identical to Pandy in the rear. I know she's bred as we did a blood test.


 Thanks, that's comforting! I've been guessing she is bred, but it's been so hard to tell with her. We're very excited to get Snow White 'Grandbabies.' Pandy is such a nice doe. It'll be fun if she can carry any color into the breeding, but with the buck being traditional, I try not to get too excited - about Caramel either. But at least Caramel has color genetics on both side.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

what gorgeous girls! good luck with kidding! Hope they throw some nice coloured babies for you


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You never know on the color.  We've had reds out of two traditional parents, and traditional out of two paint parents! And did I mention the reds out of a traditional buck and a dappled doe?  

I'd say both girls have a great chance of producing color, especially Caramel.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Pandora is such a great color! And I love Caramel's spots  Who are they bred too?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! It will be fun to see what they have. I love the kiko/boer cross and nubian/boer cross.

They are all bred to a young buck we purchased for the breeding season <we had to sell him/no place to put him after all the girls showed they were bred>. 
My son named him Locked and Loaded.
I have better pics, but for some reason I can't find them on line, but here's one when we brought him home <not bad for being on pasture only>.









His pedigree, sorry I don't have his reg # in front of me, but this is on the kids website:


This is Caramel's sire 









Edited to add: Caramel's sire is from Max Boer Goats, who produce for color, so praying for some interesting kids from her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! That's an awesome pedigree!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thought I'd update....

During feeding time tonight, I felt their bellies and felt good kicks from their babies! 
Caramel is developing an udder, I noticed it about a week ago, it's small, but it's there 

Pandora has a much bigger udder already, an good handful developing! 
I have her as being due 2/20, but the buck did breed her on 9/04 that would put her at 2/01 --- however she wasn't in heat, and did come in heat on 9/23. Surely she didn't take on that first one since she came back in heat. Never had that happen before, but we did put her in with the herd at the very end of the 9/04 heat cycle.

I'll try to get some pictures when the weather is decent again. Can't wait to see what the girls have, and praying they will both be good mama's. Caramel IMO just wasn't ready to be bred yet, she's too immature mentally, but she should be okay.
Pandora basically raised Peanut - mothered her from the time Peanut was 2 days old <Pandy was about 4 months old at the time>, so I think she'll be fine.
If I could have done it, we would have waited until they were almost 2yo to be bred, not young yearlings.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Getting closer 

Caramel is due on 2/18, she's getting a nice little udder going, and starting to get much wider.



















Pandora due 2/20, she's got a nice little udder going, she's also been losing some of her mucus plug the past couple of days.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The girls are due in 16 & 18 days. They don't look a whole lot different bodywise from the pics above. Pandora's rear end has changed a lot, and she's getting more sunken around her tailhead. Her udder is nice, I think it will fill really nice for a young first timer 
She's had a lot of goo lately.

Caramel is looking good too, I haven't seen as much goo or loosening with her as I have with Pandora.

Both girls babies are active, I check for movement usually every evening after they eat their dinner. They are stalled at night and have gotten adjusted to having their own space.

Anyway, just thought I'd update. I'm excited about these two, but worried at the same time. Caramel is so young I hope that mother instinct kicks in! I think Pandora will be a good mama, she has mothered Peanut since she was 2 days old <and she's 9mo now>. Of course poor Peanut won't have her buddies when they kid, but hopefully after a week or so she'll be able to be with her buddies again depending on how they do with their babies/how she acts around their babies.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Very nice looking goats

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful goats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks 

Well since it's after midnight <lol> we are 9 days away from Caramel's due date, and 11 days from Pandora's.
My daughter and I are guessing Pandy 'might' go first, but it'll be fun to see if Caramel proves us wrong.

Caramel is getting a bigger udder, loosening on the hind end. Her ligs are still pretty firm. She acts like everyone is going to kill her if they get near her, but seems to like me, especially if I am giving her massages lol

This pic is from 2-03









This one shows her udder, for some reason I am lacking in decent pics of the girls!









Pandy is looking closer IMO. She's had a LOT of discharge. Today she had a lot of gooey yellowish plug coming out. Her ligs are very very low, and she's starting to look very sunken in.

She was sick for a few days this week, she just didn't seem to feel good, and didn't want to eat. Nursed her along, and she's eating normally again, and back to her self. She won't hang around the big goats though, she stays off to herself unless she is with her 2 buddies. She just doesn't want to get picked on.

Taken 2-03



























2-06









I'm hoping to get some updated pics of them tomorrow, it's always fun to compare the changes, especially in udders of first timers.

The next week and a half is going to be a long wait lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update and pictures! I can't wait to see what they give you!!! I say twins on Pandy and 1 on Caramel. With Caramel's udder size though she could have two. 

I still have 19 days to wait on my first timer! These two are bred to a traditional buck, right? So is my paint doe who is due this month, so it will be fun to see who gives color!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are gorgeous Candice ! Cant wait to see their babies , their colors are stunning !
It's so exciting to anticipate what the babies will look like  If they were mine , I would be over the top excited to see these babies ! 

Not to take away from these two lovely ladies , but how is Miss Snow White and her charges ?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  We're getting very excited for sure! Caramel is due a week from today! She's starting to get a sunken look around her tailhead just in the last couple of days and ligs are starting to loosen a tiny bit.

Pandy is still the same, her ligs are very very low, looking sunken everywhere. 

It's very cold this morning 2 whopping degrees, YUCK! It's supposed to improve in the next week. I'm praying it does, as I really don't want to be delivering babies in bitter cold! 

I haven't checked them this morning, I'll go out later when everyone starts moving around outside, no point getting them out of their comfy spots in this cold. Pandy and Caramel are in their stalls, so I know they are fine


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Looking good! Can't wait to see those cute kids!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Pandy may have a touch of Pregnancy Toxemia. Could also just be the way the babies are laying or could possibly be from her mama - she butted her hard yesterday and hubby said she was limping, but she seemed fine when I was out there yesterday evening.
Today she is favoring her front leg, it seems very stiff to walk on, and she nosed through her breakfast - grain, alfalfa pellets & BOSS.

I am being cautious as a couple of weeks ago she went off feed and acted sick, I had to nurse her along and she was fine again after that.
After cleaning barn & observing, I came in and put 1/2 can of corn, a couple of tsp. sugar, 1tsp. baking soda, 3 tums in the blender and pureed it til it was creamy. Measured out 60cc, added in a scoop of probios, and gave that to her, put her back in her stall since she wanted to go back in, and gave her grain, and left alfalfa pellets/BOSS on one side of the feeder, she ate most of the grain and was working on her hay, so she may be okay, and just being picky. 

She's due a week from tomorrow. 

Caramel on the other hand is doing fine, and is as bratty as ever. Although she has been more clingy lately. 
Her legs are loosening a lot more, and seeing more changes to her udder/vulva. She's starting to discharge goo more as well.
I don't feel as much baby movement these days from Caramel, more like squirming, so I'm thinking she may have twins in there.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear Pandy is being abnormal...  I know how stressful that can be. But at least she is so close and you aren't 3 weeks out! I'm sure she'll be fine.  Good job getting on it right away.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , poor Pandy  I hope she feels better real soon . Poor baby 
She is in the best of care and sounds like she is rebounding nicely.
Your such a wonderful goat mommy Candice :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it 
I checked on her before I went to bed last night, and she'd eaten most of her grain. I put it down so she could lay down and eat so at least she is eating.

Not sure what is up with her leg though, hopefully it's just the way the babies are laying that is making it uncomfortable to use. Her mom has been pretty brutal towards her, so I hope she didn't butt her and make her front leg sore 

I know pregnancy toxemia causes the eggshell walk, but she walks stiff legged? I'll try to get video today if she's still doing it.

It's 7am right now, so I'll probably wait and go out about 9am, don't want to get them all stirred up until it warms up a little.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor baby , I hope her leg is better today  What a shame ! You think they would take it easy on each other ! Why they have to be so brutal at this time ! 
I would like to see a video if possible , so this way I know what it looks like , if that is what it is. And I sure hope not for Pandy's sake.
I'm nervous for my own girls as well , not experiencing pregnancy toxemia. I can't believe this weather ! Poor goats are all bottled up inside . I feel so bad for the animal in this weather


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Laura, I forgot to take my phone out so I'll try to get video when I go back out. 
Her leg is still the same, and she didn't want to eat her breakfast. Looks like her belly has really dropped more as well, she's carrying very low. 

I'm giving her this mix 60cc 2x a day for the rest of her pregnancy:
pureed canned corn, sugar, baking soda, tums and probios.

She is out in the woods browsing around in the snow, digging to find leaves, so she's active. I'd rather her be out moving around than in her stall. If she doesn't eat her evening feed, I'll have to give her a Thiamine shot 

She is our most 'sensitive' goat. Even her personality, she's a very quiet doe, so I think every little ache, and discomfort shows with her. 
Her ligaments are very low now, could barely find one of them.

Caramel on the other hand is active, and bratty and is handling pregnancy very well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Caramel is due the day after tomorrow! Ligs are getting much softer, she's starting to look a little different in the belly. 
One thing I noticed yesterday... when I bring her feed into her stall she wags her tail?! LOL It's hilarious! I never noticed her ever doing that before, but yep she did it today too, just like an excited dog! 
She's a little more anxious too, sometimes it's like she doesn't know what to do especially in her stall - hay? no, hay? no, water? yes, nah, scratch/pet? yes, hay? maybe a nibble, etc. She actually looks confused on what she wants.
But she's very loving right now. She loves to put her head against my chest, so I will scratch and rub both sides of her neck & chest.

Pandora is doing okay, she's hanging in there. She still doesn't have much of an appetite, but we are giving her propylene glycol 2x a day, pulling vine leaves for both girls which they LOVE, she eats a little grain here and there, and hay as well. She may actually eat more hay than I think she is eating.
She looks rough, but her mom gets like this in her last days of pregnancy too.
I made her and Caramel stay out all day in a pen next to the house, which they clearly weren't happy about, but with Pandy having a hard time getting around, I can't leave her out with the herd or she'll get beat up.
4 days to go for her...

Here's a short video of the girls happily munching on a few leaves in the driveway. It's so interesting seeing these 2 as they are both so different body-wise. Pandy has always had that sunken look in her hip area since birth, just the way she is, but Caramel has always been round lol


----------

